# Once Upon... The Airwaves



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

For this month's _Once Upon the Internet_, I chose to share a rather recent discovery, and one that brought back lots of personal memories.

About 30 years ago, I was in Graduate School and I was still doing a lot of Classical Music Radio listening. One of the shows I listened to regularly was a CBC Stereo program whose name has changed many times over the years - I think it was then called _In Performance_.

The program, weeknights at 8 PM, regularly featured live concerts, recitals and orchestral programs, from across Canada, but mainly from Toronto. What was unique about the night in question was that it featured the Montreal Symphony, and I took the extra step of recording the conceit for my musical collection - I still have the cassette in the basement, which explains why I have detailed recollections, substantiated by my notes and the performance!

In doing some research for upcoming posts, I stumbled onto a _digital _recording of that very same concert, though it was repackaged for an International audience, and it is that version that I am sharing with you today.








The host for this performance is a voice that brings back a ton of memories: *Henri Bergeron *was for many, many years the main TV announcer for the French Rado Canada televsion service, and host of _Les Beaux Dimanches_ the main Sunday evening showcase of cultural programmong for the network. Mr. Begeron is originaly from Manitoba (thus, from a region of the country where French is the minority language) yet was seen by all as the prototypical French-speaking announcer. His accent comes through in his Eglish presentation, giving it a unique - and dare I say distinguished - flavour.

The orchestra is guest-conducted by Gunther Herbig, and features Italian violinist Salvatore Accardo. The MSO is not renowned for a German sound, but you must admit they sound quite the part in a quintessentially German piece...

Enjoy!

The Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal in Concert (27 May 1986)
Gunther Herbig, guest conducting

*Joseph HAYDN (1732-1809)*
Symphony no. 95, in C Minor, Hob.I:95

*Igor STRAVINSKY (1882-1971)*
Violin Concerto in D Major (1931)
Salvatore Accardo, vioin

*Maurice RAVEL (1875-1937)*
_Tzigane_, MR 76
Salvatore Accardo, violin

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
Symphony no. 5, in C Minor, op. 67

Original Hyperlink - http://pastdaily.com/2015/11/04/sal...de-montreal-1986-past-daily-mid-week-concert/

_Internet Archive_ Copy - https://archive.org/details/OSMHerbigAccardo1986Part1


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

_We are repurposing the music from this post as a new montage in our ongoing Friday series on the For Your Listening Pleasure podcast February 11, 2022._

Today's _A la Carte_ montage is fashioned around Salvatore Accardo's visit with the Montreal Symphony in May of 1986, which we featured on a past _Once Upon the Internet _post.

Salvatore Accardo was born in Turin in a family coming from the South of Italy: his father Vincenzo, artist engraver of cameos was passionate with music and his mother was a primary school teacher. At 3 he asked for a violin and began to play to ear, at 5 he began his studies in Naples with the musician and pedagogue Luigi D'Ambrosio, later he entered the Naples Conservatorio of San Pietro a Majella where at 13 he graduated full marks playing for the first time Paganini's Caprices, earning the first prize of the 1958 Paganini Competition in Genoa.

Admitted ad honorem at the Accademia Chigiana of Siena, Accardo studied there with Yvonne Astruc, former pupil and assistent of George Enescu, starting to be friends with his classmates: Claudio Abbado, Daniel Barenboim, Zubin Mehta, Charles Dutoit, and Maurizio Pollini.

He was a leader of "I Musici" (1972-1977) and has long been associated with Italian and European ensembles; he founded the Settimane Musicali Internazionali in Naples, the Accardo Quartet in 1992 and he was one of the founders of the Walter Stauffer Academy in 1986. and the Cremona String Festival in 1971. In 1996, he re-founded the Orchestra da Camera Italiana (O.C.I.).

He has an extensive discography of almost 50 recordings on Philips, DG, EMI, Sony Classical, Foné, Dynamic, and Warner-Fonit. Part of today's montage includes selections from the Italian RCA release "Salvatore Accardo's magic bow" featuring violin and piano showpieces.

From the MSO concert, we packaged his performance of the Stravinsky violin concerto and Ravel's _Tzigane_,

I think you will (still) love this music too.

All works performed by Salvatore Accardo, violin

*Igor STRAVINSKY (1882-1971)*
Violin Concerto in D Major (1931)
[Once Upon the Internet #46]	
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal
Gunther Herbig, conducting

Tracks from "L'archetto magico di Salvatore Accardo" (1980)
with Antonio Beltrami, piano

*Antonio BAZZINI (1818-1897)*
La Ronde des Lutins, scherzo fantastique, Op.25

*Henryk WIENIAWSKI (1835-1880)*
Scherzo-tarantelle in G Minor, Op.16

*Pablo de SARASATE (1844-1908)*
Zapateado, for violin and piano, Op.23, No.2

*Fritz KREISLER (1875-1962)*
Tango (after Albéniz Op.165, No.2)

*William KROLL (1901-1980)*
Banjo and fiddle (1945)

Flausino Rodrigues VALLE (1894 - 1954)
Ao pe' da fogueira (Prelude no. 15)

*Arthur BENJAMIN (1893-1960)*
Jamaican rumba (1938)
(arr. William Primrose)

*Antonín DVOŘÁK (1841-1904)*
Homoresque (Poco lento e grazioso), op. 101, no. 7
(arr Jascha Heifetz)

*Ottokar Eugen NOVÁČEK (1866 -1900) *
Perpetuum mobile (1895)

*Fritz KREISLER (1875-1962)*
Poupée Valsante (after Ede Poldini)
Recitativo und Scherzo-Caprice, Op.6

*Sergey PROKOFIEV (1891-1953)*
Marcia, op. 33bis, no. 3
(arr Jascha Heifetz, 1937)

*Igor STRAVINSKY (1882-1971)*
Chanson russe (after 'Mavra', 1921-22) 
(arr Igor Stravinsky, Samuel Dushkin, 1937)

*Dmitri SHOSTAKOVICH (1906-1975)*
Polka, op. 22a, no. 3
(arr Albert Grünes)

*Maurice RAVEL (1875-1937)*
Tzigane, MR 76 
[Once Upon the Internet #46]	
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal
Gunther Herbig, conducting

Archive Page - https://archive.org/details/377-salvatore-accardo-1941-alc


----------

